# How can i find administrator password with CMD without changing it?



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

The title says it all.. So tell me does anyone know how?


----------



## Anon B (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess you have not read the site rules or you would be aware of this:



> *Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright thread it closed


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

PLease remove thread someone?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Besides that it is nearly impossible to do without some cracking software and a super computer.


----------



## CPUMadness (Jul 2, 2009)

Really? that sucks, I know how to change it with CMD


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, it can be changed fairly easily if you have the privilege. But it is heavily encrypted in its stored form. It is much easier to get rid of than to change. A 32-bit service handles encryption/decryption ("cmd.exe" is 32-bit and "command.com" is the 16-bit command. There is no DOS whatever is NT and the command window and Recovery Console are really full-fledged versions of Windows running in a stripped-down 32-bit mode). 

With that comment, I'll close this since I think we have gone about as far as we can in this discussion.


----------

